
OhLife is shutting down - billzhuang
http://ohlife.com/shutdown
======
hnha
Two weeks notice before a service that was meant to help "privately remember
your memorable days" deleted all of those memories? Time to find out who runs
this and never trust them with anything again.

Two weeks is laughably short and disrespectful to your users. If at least they
were open about the issue that forces them to shutdown, maybe users would be
able to help out by donating to keep it online for longer? Shit like this
makes me hate startup culture.

~~~
MichaelApproved
What would you say is an appropriate amount of time?

~~~
UVB-76
A couple of months at least.

It could take more than a couple of weeks for many users to realize the
service is shutting down (skip past the email in their inbox, etc.)

Even if a user receives notification with the full two weeks notice, they
could be on vacation and unable to download the files.

They could figure "Oh, I'll make a note to download my stuff when I get home
from work" then forget all about it.

~~~
MichaelApproved
What if their development team found other jobs, giving the standard 2 weeks
notice. Who will maintain the servers and code for those few months?

Sure, the code allowing for the export of data might seem trivial but you
still need someone to maintain the system. It's almost guaranteed to need some
kind of attention over a couple of months in use. Especially if the export
feature was written quickly after the announcement was made.

Now, we've decided to maintain a couple of employees for 2 months to support
user exports, where will those 2 people work? Will they work from home? Do you
have infrastructure in place to allow them full access from home? No? That
means they'll need to come into the office. Will it just be the two of them in
the office all day on their own? Do they need some kind of HR? What if they
find other jobs during this 2 month export process?

What about customer service? People will have questions about how to export
the data or what to do with it. Does anyone answer those questions over the
next few months? What if those people found other jobs. Do you hire and train
someone new just for those 2 months?

~~~
hnha
It's not your/my/our job to wonder what resources might be needed to keep it
running. If you build a service like this, you should have a user-friendly
exit plan.

At the very least they could be open and honest about what is going on instead
of pulling a "thanks for being part of this incredible journey, we've had our
fun so now we will let you stand in the rain".

~~~
MichaelApproved
_" thanks for being part of this incredible journey, we've had our fun so now
we will let you stand in the rain"_

There's nothing fun about shutting down a company and putting people out of
work. Also, standing in the rain is being dramatic.

Yes, it's expected that a service provide you wait an export feature when they
shut down but you also need to consider the ramifications of a company
shutting down: people jump ship. And rightfully so. They have families that
they need to take care of and looking for another job is #1.

If you're this concerned about being able to export your data, don't start
using a company unless they already have data export feature available and
publish a detailed user-friendly exit plan in advance.

Presumably, this company sent out emails to everyone notifying them of the
closure and export feature. Yes, 2 weeks is a little short but I understand
the complicated logistics of extending the export timeline.

------
simplify
This is why I think a service like Sandstorm[1] will eventually be huge for
web app development. Like OhLife, there are tons of apps that are useful
enough for many people to use, but can't easily be monetized due to hosting
costs. If OhLife were available on Sandstorm, someone like me could click-
install OhLife on my own personal server, much like the app store for iOS. In
addition, I the user also benefit by keeping my data private, i.e. not on
someone else's servers.

[1] [https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/)

~~~
theossuary
Even better if I were in their position I'd just opensource the entire site,
or a part of it to sandstorm so it can be longlived for the customers who
liked it, and possibly even get a bump in popularity.

If I'm already just going to scrap the code, might as well spend a week to
give my customers an alternative, it isn't like the code is worth anything at
this point.

------
dabent
I have 1161 entries dating back to my first on August 18, 2010. I really love
the service, but understand if they have to shut it down.

Thanks to the founders for keeping such an easy-to-use service around for so
long. I'm off to find an alternative. My list of features isn't long. A daily
email with a reminder and a previous post from the last year, month or week.
It's that simplicity that kept me using the service.

~~~
dshah
Interestingly, my usage dates back to around the same time (Sep, 2010) and the
list of features that I use/need is identical. Just a daily email reminder
with a previous post from the past year/month.

If the founder(s) of OhLife are reading this thread, I'd like to make an
offer: I'll pay to host the infrastructure/servers (up to $1,000/month) as a
contribution to the community. My guess is, a lot of people are using this app
and would like to keep it around.

Ping me @dharmesh on twitter if you're interested.

~~~
vpontis
Maybe a crowdsourced model might actually do better than a freemium model.
You're right, it's the simplicity that makes it so nice. So they don't really
need to iterate on features at this point.

~~~
eli
Simply maintaining a web application unfortunately requires a fair bit more
than just paying the hosting bill, even if you're not adding features.

------
joeevans
Oct 4th, and they're deleting everything?

Can you imagine getting back from a trip to discover everything had been
deleted.

It seems like they should give more time than this.

------
BenderV
IFTTT recipes to replace OhLife [https://ifttt.com/recipes/205201-quick-
ohlife-replacement](https://ifttt.com/recipes/205201-quick-ohlife-replacement)
[https://ifttt.com/recipes/205202-quick-ohlife-
replacement](https://ifttt.com/recipes/205202-quick-ohlife-replacement)

it's far from perfect. I just created them, but I will give it a try.

~~~
awa
My take with Onenote instead of dropbox..
[https://ifttt.com/recipes/205212-ohlife-
email](https://ifttt.com/recipes/205212-ohlife-email)

[https://ifttt.com/recipes/205213-record-your-daily-
journal-i...](https://ifttt.com/recipes/205213-record-your-daily-journal-in-
onenote)

~~~
nickbarnwell
Hey awa, I work on the OneNote team – would you mind us potentially featuring
this on our blog?

------
lancer
For everyone who enjoys journaling via email, you may find DailyDiary a
suitable alternative.

A comparable question might be:

[https://www.dailydiary.com/questions/342540/how-did-your-
day...](https://www.dailydiary.com/questions/342540/how-did-your-day-go)

Disclosure: I'm the founder. If there’s interest, I’m happy to add an import
for OhLife exports.

~~~
marcfonteijn
Could you post some info about the Daily Dairy team on the site? It's nice to
know who is handeling our personal data.

~~~
lancer
Will do. The site was recently overhauled and there are still a few important
pages, and features, that are in the pipeline.

------
acgourley
For me this is a kick in the ass to buy into the personal server concept.

------
billzhuang
i start use ohlife from 08/26/2010, has 658 entries totally.

every night i will wait for your email and input what i think or meet today,
and i can know what i thought one year ago, and i have the chance to remember
the good/sad life i experienced before.

it's always in my daily routing and the habit, i also introduced this service
to my family and friends, everyone like it very much.

thanks guys, hope i can do sth to save this site.

~~~
buro9
I do that with Google Calendar.

I have multiple calendars (about 20), some log things to do with work, one
logs all SMS messages and phone calls sent/received, another logs
fitness/health.

At any time I can look at any day, and there is enough information in the
calendar to tell me everything that happened that day and for me to recall the
day clearly.

Most of this is recorded implicitly (IFTTT handles whatever doesn't have
calendar intgreation), only a little is recorded manually. It used to be more
manual, now it's more automatic.

I've been doing this for so long I'm not even sure when I started... let me
look. Well, May 2006 I see densely filled out, but Google Calendar doesn't
seem to like looking before that... I guess that Google must store info prior
to that in a cold storage solution.

Even looking at 2006, wow. I see the day I met my first wife, the film I saw
at the cinema a few days before, my weight, the bike ride I did, some work
appointments and a trip to Gloucester, someone's leaving party at work, and
that my finances were flush that month.

I remember the weather for almost every day in May 2006, and it makes me
realise how much weather is also a signal to recall information. I think I'll
add weather history for wherever I am too.

~~~
rmvinfint
This sounds incredible! could you detail the process?? I would love to set up
a similar system. @raamvi

~~~
buro9
It's less a process and more an accumulation.

For Android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zegoggles....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zegoggles.smssync&hl=en_GB)
backs up all calls and SMS to Google Calendar and Gmail respectively. IFTTT
can copy the SMS messages from Gmail to Google Calendar. I label the GMails,
and copy them to a distinct calendar.

I run an IFTTT to detect calendar attachments on email and copy those to a
distinct calendar.

I run a personal calendar for personal appointments, and then other calendars
for friends appointments. Another calendar tracks gigs, films, exhibitions and
theatre visits.

I run a different work calendar for every employer/venture I've had.

I run different calendars for process based work, i.e. I have a calendar that
tracks visa applications and progress, and I have another calendar that tracks
key dates regarding all financial obligations (start of agreements, agreement
expiry, cliffs for option vesting, etc).

It's just a slow accumulation of information into buckets that I consider to
have time-based views of them.

The Google Calendar agenda/search results is usually how I find things, but
sometimes I do the whole "browse to this month and see what I was doing then".

~~~
recalibrator
So you merge all the separate calendars into one to get the complete story?

This is fascinating stuff. Have you read the book "Experience Curating" by
chance?

~~~
buro9
Precisely that... I view all calendars at once for the holistic view, but even
zoomed out I can see from the density of each calendar's colour roughly what
was occurring when.

Inspiration came from two things:

1) Hearing about Stephen Wolfram documenting/logging every conversation.

2) Learning to meditate, and my first attempt at this was to label every
thought I had and collate things together in my head

I figured I could log the stream of events that occurred in life, and label
everything and collate things.

There are lots of subtle advantages. And it does seem that the book you
mentioned ( [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Experience-Curating-Increase-
Influen...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Experience-Curating-Increase-Influence-
Simplify-ebook/dp/B00HS533KY) ) is a very similar concept to what I'm doing.
No, I hadn't read it or heard of other people (beyond Stephen Wolfram) doing
anything like this.

I don't use spreadsheets though... I consider time as being the primary key
for all information. From that point of view, the storage should be a time
based system.

That stems from how I personally recall things. I recall consuming music as a
chronology of life... play a song and I know what I listened to in the months
before, months after, where I was, who with, how I felt, what I was up to. But
time is the thing there, the expansion of the pinpoint into a line stretching
forward and backward provides all the extra context. I log way more than I
need to because it's so effortless to do so.

I should've added another of the small processes as I added a few bookmarks
today and remembered that I hadn't mentioned this one. I use pinboard and
bookmarks are pulled from the RSS and put into yet another calendar.

------
adi92
:( Been using this service for 4 years.. have grown so much thanks to it.
Everybody seems to be recommending Day One as an alternative, but that looks
way more complicated than a simple daily email.

Edit: I take that back.. day one looks pretty awesome Found
[https://twitter.com/kylesethgray/status/513476424955482112](https://twitter.com/kylesethgray/status/513476424955482112)
which let me import all my OhLife data into this.. and this is backed by my
DropBox account which makes me feel safe about my data

~~~
kevinchen
I made an improved export tool that handles the line endings from OhLife
correctly:
[https://github.com/kevin1/OhLife2DayOne](https://github.com/kevin1/OhLife2DayOne)

You can use Day One as an OhLife replacement by setting a notification at your
email time. Then just write and ignore all the other features.

------
kovacs
A few months ago I built something for myself that started from the same idea
of simple journaling/reminders but I chose SMS instead of email.

[http://carmela.io](http://carmela.io)

It's basically a 2 way SMS reminder system that allows for flexible and simple
scheduling. I've been using it for months to SMS myself and record thoughts
throughout the day. At the start of each day I get a link to my recent summary
which gives me performance metrics along with past content (see screenshot)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhpzt3g77ujy1go/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhpzt3g77ujy1go/Screenshot%202014-09-20%2018.27.25.png?dl=0)

I haven't really focused on how to make a business out of this and OhLife
shutting down is another data point around whether or not this type of service
can be monetized effectively. For me email would never work to get me to do
this kind of activity. SMS does work because it's invasive enough, on a
clearer channel than email, and even simpler to respond. (even though my
response rate over the last week is as low as it's ever been :-)

Comments and thoughts welcome as to whether or not people would be into
something like this. I've actually been working on another idea that uses this
app as a foundation but I (along with a few others) do use it everyday for
journaling.

------
dalanmiller
I really hope they put the source on Github.

This service was so important to me that I think I'll have to make a Python
script to keep this going in my life.

------
nhangen
I tried to contact them to see if they'd be interested in selling, but have
not heard back.

If anyone knows how to get in touch with a decision maker, contact me via my
profile info.

~~~
dalanmiller
Please let me know if you get ahold of them!

------
jbrandon0
I have been using this platform for a few months and suggested it to all my
following. I find it a joke a are closing. I know that may seem harsh but the
reality is you have had 4 years to get together a marketing/business plan and
make this work. 4 years to setup strategic alliances with key and
complimenting services/companies and yet here we are.

I can sum this up quickly, key players in the company (I know they only
mention 2 on the about us page) lost interest and now its hurry up and shut
down.

What the founders are failing to see is people remember these things and this
un-thought out idea will haunt them for a long time. I personally have put
them on my do not do business with list.

As for the tool itself, its uber easy to duplicate this so I will be making my
own internal tool for myself and clients/students.

------
danvk
I really enjoyed OhLife. Reading your own writing is the best way to improve
it. OhLife helped you do just that.

The one additional feature I'd like to see in an OhLife replacement is the
incorporation of some cues about my day to help me get writing. Show me my
calendar entries, photos, check-ins, etc. to jog my memory. This would be
especially helpful when back-filling in entries a few days later. It would
also discourage you from writing simple lists of what you did in your journal.
These lists make for dull reading a year later. It's much better to write
about stuff that won't be recorded otherwise: what you were thinking or
looking forward to.

[http://www.danvk.org/wp/2012-07-01/ohlife/](http://www.danvk.org/wp/2012-07-01/ohlife/)

------
ahsanbaigmirza
I was shocked to hear this. I really liked the service. Really simple to use
and addictive too.

I started using it since 2 years and always used to wait for the daily email
reminding me what i wrote earlier.

Really liked you "ohlife"!!

This was the only service I started using on my own and I really liked it.

------
spunkhustler
1032 entries that I'm trying to figure out an alternative for. Nov 2010. Funny
timing on alot of folks parts. I used Oh Life as a daily photo / three
sentence journal and then Day One across my Apple devices for my private
thoughts. Seems like the logical move is to figure out the import tools you
kind people have posted and go all in on Day One.

When I was initially looking around I tried Penzu and a few others but it was
more than I wanted. I loved the simplicity of Oh Life and having the email sit
in my inbox as a "to do" reminder. I suspect Day One uses Apple's built in
reminders which wouldn't force me to clean up my inbox the way a dozen Oh Life
emails does.

Thanks Oh Life. I'll miss you.

------
r00k
I've used OhLife for years and have hundreds of entries. Seeing their shutdown
notice made me incredibly sad.

I don't want to lose my journaling habit, so I looked into every recommended
replacement in this thread. Sadly, I found each one to lack the relentless
simplicity of OhLife.

Since I couldn't find what I wanted, I rolled up my sleeves with a fellow
developer and started building.

Our plan is to add exactly one feature to OhLife: non-optional paid plans. We
hope this means our service won't just disappear due to lack of financial
stability.

If you'd like to know when we launch, you can drop your email on this simple
page: [http://notify.trailmix.life/](http://notify.trailmix.life/).

------
samir0810
Any of you guys know what's gonna happen to the time capsule letters? I sent
one I was supposed to receive 10 years from now and I'd be bummed if that got
lost "in the mail" lol. I'm afraid I know the answer to this though :(

------
slando
OhLife Founders,

You have a habit-forming business. I'm dependent on this and worked it into my
daily rituals.

I would have gladly payed money to continue using this service.

Why was this model not experimented with, before deeming your venture "not
financially stable"?

Thanks for the memories.

------
dashakol
It's not just backing up those memories, you are talking about closing the
door to making them. It shouldn't happen. There is always a solution. Please
ask this from Ohlife founders. We can save it together. I simply couldn't find
any thing as simple and functional as that.

Give people a chance to save OhLife. Set an amount for giving the server
another year. Put this amount on your website or a crowd funding site like
Ycombinator invite all of your users to donate to raise the fund just like
what Wikipedia do every year. Don't simply shut it down without giving the
users a chance for keeping the door open.

email to them hello[at]ohlife.com

------
anishkothari
I found about OhLife 6 months ago and loved using it. I just signed up for
[http://www.idonethis.com](http://www.idonethis.com) so that I continue to
journal and track my progress.

------
dashakol
I knew this will happen. About 400 notes over past 3 years. I used to write
directly online by just typing "oh" in the firefox's addressbar, which was the
keyboard shortcut for [https://ohlife.com/past](https://ohlife.com/past), hit
write button and start writing. That simple! Now every thing's about to
disappear. This little sancuary where I used to hang with my memory. Things
don't last but they should. at least till we are here.

------
dashakol
I knew this will happen. About 400 notes over past 3 years. I used to write
directly online by just typing "oh" in the firefox's addressbar, which was the
keyboard shortcut for [https://ohlife.com/past](https://ohlife.com/past), hit
write button and start writing. That simple! Now every thing's about to
disappear. This little sancuary where I used to hang with my memory. Things
don't last but they should. at least till we are here.

------
gilana
Part of what I loved about OhLife was getting a reminder of what was going on
in my life a month ago. Does anyone have any replacements with that feature to
suggest? Thanks!

------
kpommerenke
If you don't want to worry about losing your data in the future, try Chronicle
of Life. As a non-profit with an endowment fund, we're probably the safest
guardian of your data.

You can already get a daily reminder email and hit reply to save your
thoughts. We're currently reworking the website (long overdue), and will add
the option to see a previous post in the reminder email by mid October.

------
eah13
I found OhLife super helpful as a way of keeping a train of thought going. Am
planning an open source side project like OhLife but that supports a few
unobtrusive power features like topics. Email me at elliott @trinket io if
you're interested / want to help.

A project like this should be an open source side project we build because we
want it, not a startup.

------
diannedavis
Very sorry they are leaving. I have been posting three years and have over
1100 entries. I recommended it to everyone. But respect the were they let us
all know instead of going quietly in the night with all our data.

I downloaded everything I had so at least I have my postings. Definitely
looking for an alternative. Good luck to those who made OhLife possible!

------
manarh
FWIW: I have tried to contact ohlife to ask about keeping the service up (on
new servers / new domain etc. is all fine). I believe I have the time and
wherewithall to do that before Oct 4th, especially if the costs can be shared.

(also: none of us - I assume - knows the back-story. I wouldn't judge before
you do and have time to digest it)

------
parterburn
I just open sourced a project at [http://dabble.me/](http://dabble.me/) which
is my attempt to be a 1-for-1 OhLife replacement.

It doesn't have the email built-in, but I plan on building that out over the
next few days.

It does have an OhLife importer and you can add new entries through the web
user interface.

------
cbhl
I think the one thing that disappoints me most is that there's no rich text /
mass-photo export option here. Almost every post I made on OhLife has a photo
attached.

I started using OhLife after psobot wrote a clone for it. His clone is now
unmaintained, but I do think he had the right idea.

~~~
parterburn
I wrote an export tool that exports JSON with HTML, and all photos in 1 ZIP:
[https://ohlife-export.herokuapp.com](https://ohlife-export.herokuapp.com)

~~~
cbhl
Hmm... you might want the login link to point to /entries/all instead of
/past?

------
missmrg
You can also export your ohlife-diary and import it into 'the little memory'.
I use it and I love it. Here's the link that explains how to do it
[http://blog.thelittlememory.com/](http://blog.thelittlememory.com/)

------
Slix
This is too bad. I used this for my journal entries, and it really helped me
keep track of where my life was headed. I'll have to find an alternative
method of journaling now.

Does anyone know anything about the founders or how they tried to make money?
I never saw a premium option.

~~~
cbhl
If you sign into the web interface and click settings, there's a "Premium"
option for $24/year or $40/2 years. It would give you weekly text-only backups
to Dropbox or email, increase the number of photos per post to 5, and allow
you to customize your daily email.

~~~
billzhuang
still did not found, maybe has IP filter, different country has different
payment strategy.

~~~
cbhl
Strange. It was in the right sidebar for me.

Maybe it is an IP filter. I remember having seen the option for the last few
years, both in Canada and in the US.

------
postitnotecode
A great service that I loved using, a shame to see it go. I do appreciate the
text-only export in a simple format, makes it easy to parse for future use.

I hope one of the many alternatives listed in this thread hop on providing
import functionality.

------
richardjordan
Thanks for at least having the decency to give people notice and a chance to
download everything. I still remember the shameful way in which Dailybooth
handled its loss of interest in the space by leaving everyone hanging...

------
dylan_k
I've seen a lot of online writing apps come and go, similarly. Is the premise
flawed? Is the audience wary? -
[http://wp.me/p1rZqf-1Br](http://wp.me/p1rZqf-1Br)

------
jcassee
I have been using the little memory for this and it is great. Automatically
exports to text files on Dropbox or Google Drive too.

[https://thelittlememory.com](https://thelittlememory.com)

------
mathattack
It seems like they're closing down in a clean and responsible way.

------
parterburn
I built [https://ohlife-export.herokuapp.com/](https://ohlife-
export.herokuapp.com/) to help make a transition to another service way
easier.

------
hawke
Would anyone be interested in importing their OhLife entries to 280daily.com?
The feature doesn't exist, but if there's some interest, it might be worth
doing.

------
tomothy94
Does anyone know if there's any way we can save this site? Its simple but does
its job so well and its the only way i've ever been able to keep a diary.

------
pearknob
The neat thing with email is that you could just look in the 'Sent' folder and
find all the emails you sent to Ohlife and see all your entries :)

~~~
billzhuang
I delete it after sent, shoot

------
joycey
This looks like a viable, albeit less functional, alternative:
[http://dailydiary.com/](http://dailydiary.com/)

~~~
lancer
Less functional in the sense that it doesn't support attaching a picture to
replies and doesn't include a past entry in the daily reminder, but I'm happy
to fast track both of those features if there's demand. Let me know if there's
other features you'd like to see!

~~~
joycey
A past entry would be awesome to have. I actually never knew about the attach
a picture feature until after OhLife got shut down, so I personally don't care
too much about that. More importantly, in general the UI could use a facelift.
It's not bad after you've already created a question but the form of question
generation isn't really easy to follow at all. Also, as others have suggested,
export of OhLife data would be awesome.

------
Ginun
[https://ohlife.com/export](https://ohlife.com/export) DOES NOT WORK! How do
we export our entries!!

~~~
parterburn
They just added a better export option, but another tool is at
[https://ohlife-export.herokuapp.com/](https://ohlife-export.herokuapp.com/)

------
dulanism
Bummer. RIP OhLife. See you next life.

------
flyrain
I love this service. Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully, alternative one will
be as good as OhLife.

------
baconhigh
Anyone know how hard it would be to script up something like this so it could
be self-hosted?

~~~
aya72
It's not that hard. I already work on a solution. a few years ago I developed
malidiary.net but now I develop a solution to host on your own server:
[http://owntools.de/index.php?id=1384105777.6149](http://owntools.de/index.php?id=1384105777.6149)
It's not ready yet, but now that ohlife shuts down, I will speed up the
development.

------
kasperset
I have been using this service since 2010 and I am going to miss it.

------
sfo2mnl
1292 entries. Reached out to the founders as well but no response.

------
stashman
I've been using WordPress for many months now. You can change the privacy
settings so only you can read it, and it has pretty much everything OhLife had
- and more.

------
aya72
maildiary.net has an OhLife-diary import.

------
te_chris
what about releasing the source?

------
reality_czech
OhShit.

------
bra-ket
oh, life

------
Paul12345534
I wish the US govt. would sponsor something for citizens to store a bit about
themselves and their family indefinitely. Even 20MB or 30MB per person, which
seems modest and feasible, would allow people to pick a few of their most
important photos and write a bit about their life for the next generations to
find. I don't trust any private company to handle this well when you're
talking about hundreds of years of future storage.

~~~
tn13
This is laughable. Government has not incentive to properly store this
information and not allow it to be misused.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
In the context of what just happened to OhLife, isn't that just a little
ironic?

~~~
tn13
Business fail and succeed all the time. Most of them fail and fade into
oblivion. The government however continues to exist and rarely admitting that
it has failed. Their solutions to their own created problems lead to more
problems.

------
funkyy
Seriously? Maintaining well written script is so hard?

Why not putting this on one Linode instance or Amazon Cloud, pay $50 a month
and keep free users by offering premium $1/mo package to some of them?

But no, its easier to shut down. Less hassle, right?

~~~
korzun
All of what you mentioned takes time.

While it's 'trivial' and 'not hard', the time it self is priceless.

~~~
funkyy
Startup owners in exchange for creditability had to give time - thats one of
the main currencies in this scene. In this case I wont trust them from now on
expecting them to do the same with any other new startup they will launch in
future...

~~~
korzun
> Startup owners in exchange for creditability had to give time - thats one of
> the main currencies in this scene. In this case I wont trust them from now
> on expecting them to do the same with any other new startup they will launch
> in future...

Yeah, that's not how it works.

Committing time and money to a failed venture is the biggest mistake an
entrepreneur can make.

~~~
speakeron
> Committing time and money to a failed venture is the biggest mistake an
> entrepreneur can make.

Committing time and money to enhance your reputation is never a mistake.

~~~
korzun
That's really easy to say when you're not the one who is paying for it.

This is pretty typical. Every single business owner out there knows that the
non-paying users generate more noise and complaints than an average paying
customer.

The bullshit 'reputation' angle you are playing is a total non-sense.

Tell that to Max Levchin and 99% of other entrepreneurs that had to fail and
fail hard prior to actually making it. I'm sure their 'reputation' is ruined.

TLDR: You live in a bubble.

~~~
madaxe_again
Get Max Levchin to comment here now or you're lying.

